# DC Training



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

EDIT:

Kudos to Crazycal for this link

www.intensemuscle.com

It has an entire board dedicated to Dogg methodologies ... Thanks man, I didn't know that 

Here's another link that breaks it all down as well

http://dc-training.blogspot.com/2005/11/dogg-pound-training.html

Here's a summary I wrote, to kind of sum it all up.

DC is short for Doggcrapp ... Don't let the name put you off  The training philosophy was created by Dante Trudel. He came to an internet bodybuilding forum one day, and saw that some of these supposed "experts" were giving newbie trainers horrible training information. So he created a screen name called Doggcrapp, well he made a huge post and it spread like wildfire. The name stuck ... haha.

This is a different way of going about things. If you want to attemp it, you're going to have to get rid of a lot of the bodybuilding "propaganda" that has been fed to you.

I'm 23, I've been training for a few years. I started this program 5 weeks ago, and it's quite literally amazing.

Here's the breakdown ...

You train 3 days a week. You pick three of your favorite exercises. It works out to be an upper/lower routine, with biceps being the exception, they are trained with legs ( I rather like this, because my legs are bigger than my upper body already and sometimes it's hard to make myself get into the gym to train them. However, knowing I'll be missing biceps if I do decide on skipping, is all I need to get my ass in there  ).

You train mon/wed/fri .... Upper/lower/upper/lower and so on. You will ONLY do ONE working set ... How you perform this working set is very crucial. You will give it everything you've got on this one set. So, assume you're doing DB Incline Bench Presses ... You're warmed up, you're ready to go. You grab the DBs, lock em out, and begin to start your set. You will utilize a TRUE negative throughout the entirety of this set. 6-8 seconds on the eccentric portion of the lift. Afterwards, you BLAST the weight up, this is the concentric portion. Continue doing this until you can't lock out another rep. You're not done yet ... You will then lower the weight, under control, into another 6-8 second negative, where your set will then end. The Eccentric portion of the lift is where the magic happens anyways, imo.

The above is a static set ... Depending on your recovery abilities, you may utilize R/P (Rest/Pause) sets, I do. You do the above, all the same, except when you're done you breath deep for 15 breaths. Once you reach 15, you unrarck the weight (the same weight) and bang out as many as you can again. Now, some lifts won't be done like this. Like Deadlifts/Squats/Rows ... These lifts will not be done with a true negative, nor will they be R/P. It's too dangerous. However, you will do something that dogg likes to call "Widowmakers" for legs ... These are the most brutal thing ever.

He employs the use of "Extreme Stretching", which is seriously amazing. The stretches are very painful, but it works wonders for your physique. You'll read about this in the article I'll link at the end.

Here's a sample routine:

Monday -

Chest - Incline DB Presses

Shoulders - DB Presses to the front

Triceps - Dips

Back Width - WG Pullups

Back Thickness - Deadlifts

Wednesday -

Biceps - Straight BB Curls

Forearms - Hammer Curls (I was a bit skeptical at first too, but man do they work if you concentrate on your forearms doing a big part of it)

Calves - Standing Calf Raises (The way he has you do these, are brutal.)

Hamstrings - SL deadlifts

Quads - Squats

*You would then repeat mondays routine on Friday, Except you would substitute your SECOND exercise (out of the three you picked) for the routine.*

Whether you R/P these or not, is up to you. For new guys, he recommends you start out with the static sets. See how you recover ... Bump up to the R/P if needed.

NOW, this whole program is around gradual increases ( Like every program ) ... Whether that be reps/weight is up to you. You MUST record everything down. Your sets/exercises/reps/time everything ... So you know what you have to beat next time. THIS is really cool ... If you fail to beat your PB (personal best), and it WILL happen ... eventually. You must take that exercise out, and put it another one to get brutally strong on. I don't like the idea of having to give up DB incline presses, for something else. So I make damn sure I make increases every time I hit it.

You'll do this for a set amount of time (depending on your recovery abilities, the average is around 7-8 weeks) after 7-8 weeks, you go on a "cruise" phase. This is where you use lighter weights, let your body recover. IMO, this is much better than just taking a full week off from the gym. Active rest is better than total rest, imo. He also says to drop a meal (supposedly to get your appetite back, I personally don't) during this phase.

This has seriously been working great for me fellas. I've always done the routines passed down from way back when, and then I realized. These routines were made for people with sick genetics. You can still CATER this routine to someone with sick genetics, it works for everyone. I think everyone is just stuck in certain mindsets. I HAVE to do 3-4 exercises for chest, in the same workout ... 8-12 reps a pice. If I don't, I won't grow. Bodybuilders have a knack for OVERDOING things, because we feel it will make us BETTER. It's just simply not the case ...

Like Lee Haney said ... Stimulate, don't annihilate. I saw that on somebody's sig 

That's all I can remember at the mo ... If I missed anything feel free to point it out to me.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

if you got to www.intensemuscle.com you will find the dogg pound.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Fantastic.

I just read yesterday in beyond brawn the 6 week crusing thing.

I am stale in my bench right now 3 weeks of not getting any better and I am feeling a bit stiff too (elbo's).

This makes sense for several reasons, one you wont overtrain. Two lets say you do bench on Monday to failure, you would be a bit down in inclines (lets say) but if you did inclines on friday you will be up as you didnt do bench to pre-fetigue things.

I know a strenght guy that does this.

I actually think I am overtraining now that I think about it.

I am training a guy right now (my workout partner) and he never stops when I tell him. He went to failure in squats today and got a personal best. I told him to do a couple of leg curls and extensions then he went heavy in hack squats, to then go do extentions and curls.

im holding dude back and still he overtrains.

I now think I am overtraining.

Thanks for that fantastic post.

I cant give you reps as I already did that for that myostatin one

Cheers mate.


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

No rep needed bro

As long as the information is helping the lot of you in your training endeavors, then I've accomplished what I set out to do


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Toregar said:


> No rep needed bro
> 
> As long as the information is helping the lot of you in your training endeavors, then I've accomplished what I set out to do


Well, now more than ever I am thinking I am overtraining.

I did just bent over rows to failure and some buttefly pulldowns and thats it yesterday for back and i am sore.

I went very heavy on bent over rows to total failure.

What does my workout overtraining partner do?

Went and did cable rows and some more pulldowns......Talk about overtraining.

Very good toregar, very good and thankyou.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

heres another good DC link.

its got the extreme stretching there too.

http://dc-training.blogspot.com/2005/11/guide-to-dc-training.html

oh yeah - low volume rocks!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Link is dead


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah, the site seems to be down at the moment ... It should be up by tomorrow I'd think, Hacks. And np man, I'm here to learn just like everyone else 

And yeah, too much of a good thing is usually never good, especially when it comes to BBers. Some guys just get it stuck in their heads that the more they do, the bigger they'll get. We all see them ... The same guys doing the same weight, over and over again. Looking the same month after month, year after year. Busting their asses for an hour + in the gym, 5 days a week. You'd think they'd eventually catch on  They're not really to blame either ... The majority of the routines out there will hammer all but the most genetic elite, into the ground. There's an over abundance of that crap out there ... The key is to sift through all the BS. I'm not saying DC is the end all be all of bodybuilding, it's just a different way of training 

Most of us just have to accept the fact that we're around average, and need to give our bodies the proper recovery time. Only then will we be able to realize our true potential.

And yeah, that extreme stretching is very key. It's very, very painful. Done right, your recovery time will increase dramatically. It stretches the fascia tissue, leaving more room for your muscles to be engorged with blood. After just a few weeks, I noticed a distinct difference in the shape of my chest/lats/quads

Welp, that about does it for me tonight fellas. Catch you all tomorrow


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

works for me dude.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

for those of you who dont go to the dogg pound heres a piccy of the dude himself(i think-well its his avvy)










Extreme Stretching

by Jason Mueller

One must temper their newfound strength and appetite with the wisdom to apply

them properly, we're certainly not advocating that one lift weights to the

point of injury or that an endomorph stuff themselves with everything in

sight. Both Dogg and I are major advocates of stretching prior to working

out and MORE IMPORTANTLY STRETCHING TO THE POINT OF THRESHOLDS AFTER working out. I (Meuller) even more so after having torn a triceps and having 200 cc's of pus removed from a bicep in May of this year. At a bodyweight of over 310 lbs, I am the very definition of "muscle-bound" and find it very difficult to perform actions that most people take for granted (like tying my shoes, and I'm not joking). As such, I am routinely stretched every week by another trainer to try and maintain some modicum of flexibility, and stretch prior to and while working out to avoid further injuries (or exacerbate the ones I currently have). I happily take my hat off to Dogg and give credit where credit is due, the guy is an amazing trainer and showed a young and cocky

Jason Meuller what hardcore was really all about back in '94. He believes like Jon Parillo did, that "extreme stretching" directly after a bodypart is trained is key for recuperation, recovery, and a primer for growth via fascial stretching and maybe even hyperplasia (more on that in a future article). He's outlined a series of stretches that he finds extremely effective at both avoiding injuries and adding size during cycles. These

includes the weights he uses, which readers will obviously have to adjust (more than likely down) according to their own strength levels. Every extreme stretch is done right after that body part has been trained.

Chest

Flat bench 90lb dumbbells chest high--lungs full of air--first 10 seconds

drop down into deepest stretch and then next 50 seconds really push the

stretch (this really, really hurts) but do it faithfully and come back and

post on the AE message board in 4 weeks and tell me if your chest isn't much

fuller and rounder

Triceps

Seated on a flat bench-my back up against the barbell---75lb dumbbell in my

hand behind my head (like in an overhead dumbbell extension)--sink dumbbell

down into position for the first 10 seconds and then an agonizing 50 seconds

slightly leaning back and pushing the dumbbell down with the back of my head

Shoulders

This one is tough to describe--put barbell in squat rack shoulder

height--face away from it and reach back and grab it palms up (hands on

bottom of bar)---walk yourself outward until you are on your heels and the

stretch gets painful--then roll your shoulders downward and hold for 60

seconds

Biceps

Just like the above position but hold barbell palms down now (hands on top of

bar)--sink down in a squatting position first and if you can hack it into a

kneeling position and then if you can hack that sink your butt down--60

seconds--I cannot make it 60 seconds-- I get to about 45-it's too painful--if

you can make it 60 seconds you are either inhuman or you need to raise the

bar up another rung

Back

Honestly for about 3 years my training partner and I would hang a 100lb

dumbbell from our waist and hung on the widest chinup bar (with wrist straps)

to see who could get closest to 3 minutes--I never made it--I think 2 minutes

27 seconds was my record--but my back width is by far my best body part--I

pull on a doorknob or stationary equipment with a rounded back now and it's

way too hard too explain here--just try it and get your feel for it

Hamstrings

Either leg up on a high barbell holding my toe and trying to force my leg

straight with my free hand for an excruciating painful 60 seconds

Quads

Facing a barbell in a power rack about hip high --grip it and simultaneously

sink down and throw your knees under the barbell and do a sissy squat

underneath it while going up on your toes. Then straighten your arms and lean

as far back as you can---60 seconds and if this one doesn't make you hate my

guts and bring tears to your eyes nothing will---do this one faithfully and

tell me in 4 weeks if your quads don't look a lot different than they used to Calves

My weak body part that I couldn't get up too par until 2 years ago when I

finally thought it out and figured out how to make them grow (with only one

set twice a week too). I don't need to stretch calves after because when I do

calves I explode on the positive and take 5 seconds to get back to full

stretch and then 15 seconds at the very bottom "one one thousand, two one

thousand, three one thousand etc" --15 seconds stretching at the bottom

thinking and trying to flex my toes toward my shin--it is absolutely

unbearable and you will most likely be shaking and want to give up at about 7

reps (I always go for 12reps with maximum weights)--do this on a hack squat

or a leg press--my calves have finally taken off due to this and caught up to

the rest of me thank God.

If you doubt the extra muscle growth possible with stretching I urge you

to research hyperplasia (and the bird wing stretching protocols) where time X

stretch X weight induced incredible hyperplasia. Our stretching is done under

much lower time periods but fascial stretching and the possibility of induced

hyperplasia cant be ignored. I've had too many people write me or tell me in

person that the "extreme stretching" has dramatically changed their physique

to ever doubt its virtues.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Oh yah, loving this thread.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm trying DC Training atm...

very very good imo...

shame 2 days ago i was in a car crash an now have whiplash - can't train at all... 

i will say though in 5 weeks (4 loading 1 deloading) (would have benn 6 with another weeks deload) - the strength gain was amazing....

were talking 20kg on the close grip bench,

10kg in each hand - DB press

7.5kg OHP

and 15kg in the squat...

might have something to do with the tren though  lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> might have something to do with the tren though  lol


Ya think?:rolleye11


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Ya think?:rolleye11


i'm starting to think big was right calling it the 'juice of the gods' lol...

i'll post up some pictures of these stretches at some point today since i have found some brilliant ones... describing them is hard - but seeing some one do them is alot better...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah all the pics are there in the pound,but i thought i`d better not rip them off as i`ve just started posting there LOL


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

I'm happy to post them here - imo they'll help everyone no matter what training method they'll use...


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

here is the other one that wouldn't fit one the other post... the tricep stretch...

** the one i hate the most but has made the biggest difference is the quad one by far btw... **


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn, those look a bit painfull.

Id bet you would need help with a training partner raising the smith bar for you. Well at least for the shoulder and bicep one.


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Damn, those look a bit painfull.


hell your not wrong! the chest, quad and tricep ones are the worse... its the shaking when you go through the pain threshold that is the worse thing


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycacti said:


> hell your not wrong! the chest, quad and tricep ones are the worse... its the shaking when you go through the pain threshold that is the worse thing


Bet so but you can see what is happening here right?

Stretching out the muscle will allow for more range, more range will result in a larger range of growth, that and along with facial stretching there will be more room for growth.

Less chance of injury too.

Improved circulation.

Ever notice that the exercises that have the most stretch will be the most sore the next day?

On another note, it is hotter than hell here right now.

Its got to be 80 degrees and it is winter.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

have you read about what he does with a broomstick yet? LOL


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> have you read about what he does with a broomstick yet? LOL


I want info on this.

Let me look for a link.....


----------



## Toregar (Apr 5, 2006)

The broomstick thing is amazing. I have a loose left shoulder, and it's bothered me for quite some time. One day, while at the gym with my g/f, I was DB pressing a set of 80 lb DBs (One of my weaker bodyparts  )... On the 7th rep, my left shoulder just slipped. Talk about pain, I'm surprised I didn't tear anything ... Anyways, back to my point ... You take a broomstick, or a beach towl, and hold it out straight away in front of you, palms down. You then lift the broomstick straight up (while having your arms compeltely straight) overhead, then back down behind your head, to the middle of your back. Keeping your arms straight throughout the entirety of it.

The wider the grip you use, the easier it is. He suggests doing 50 reps with it, I could only manage 25. I started doing that a few days ago (Thanks to Crazycal again for that forum link, otherwise I would have never found it), and my shoulder has NEVER felt better.

Here's a picture of how it's done ...

*Credit to **Egill** for this lovely piece of artwork lol*


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

tbh i think i`m quite flexible,but obviously not in the shoulders-

i can only just do it with the widest of wide grips.

i just did an intro post there-put up my avatar-just one of me - and one of the members i know there told me i might get in trouble with the mods there for putting it up.

just PM`d him to find out why?!?!?!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> tbh i think i`m quite flexible,but obviously not in the shoulders-
> 
> i can only just do it with the widest of wide grips.
> 
> ...


Maybe they are just jealous of that nice body of yours?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i got an answer from my mate by pm-

*there are a lot of sponsors from big companies who visit this site.*

*
*

*
no one wants to see avis of small guys. so the rule is, unless **** has OK'ed ur avi u cant put it up*

*
*

*
in addition dont even think of posting a steroid or AAS question here. u'll get banned most probably or ripped to shred by the other member. or both*

*
*

*
otherwise this is an awesome place*

*
*

*
peace bro*

:rolleye11


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

crazycal1 said:


> i got an answer from my mate by pm-
> 
> *there are a lot of sponsors from big companies who visit this site.*
> 
> ...


WTF?

What an asshole.

Ya know that board seems a little up tight.

Its all about the money or some freaky control issue.

Like your knowledge in lifting will compromise the board or some **** like that?

Not using your avatar will give you more credability?

Id be insulted personally.

I out to go there right now and post something about steroids

Haaaa haaaa

Just kidding.

Maybe I will just say I squat 1000 pounds and bench 700, tell them I am a farm boy that lifts tractors for my pop

Haaaa haaaa


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

its not the man himself who is being referred to i guess its the admin.

wonder if i should pm admin and offer him a copy of brawn-lmao

i`m gonna be banned on 3 posts at this rate!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, he could have been a bit more diplomatic in my opinion.

What he should have said is we are looking for more sponcers on the board and are trying to bring more pro's and competitors to the board.

We would love for you to post a pick but we are trying to draw a certain crowd.

But this is kind of contradictory. There is not talk of steroids but they only want massive guys to post their pics.

Would not these be the guys on gear?

If it was of the guy that was doing the stretches I think he looks too fat in my opinion.

Does he have an avitar pic of his fat ass?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

nice one dude!ound:

i`m now imagining a large american gentleman trying to turn me into a lollipop with a broomstick!

:behindsof :fencing: :rip: ound:

(finally worked out where the smileys are)


----------



## crazycacti (Jun 20, 2004)

hackskii said:


> Bet so but you can see what is happening here right?
> 
> Stretching out the muscle will allow for more range, more range will result in a larger range of growth, that and along with facial stretching there will be more room for growth.
> 
> ...


Can certainly see how it helps in terms of fasical stretching (DC Calf training... ouch  ) and in terms of recovery...

the most interesting thing though?

time x stretch x weight = hyperplasia...

the stretches are not done for long (90 secs at most... if it can ever be managed) but its still an interesting theory - a lot of research has been done on this - mainly on birds i was reading somewhere...


----------

